# Bootcamp espace insuffisant



## jno67 (14 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer windows sur mon macbook air mais malgré mes 50Go de libre il me dit que l'espace est insuffisant...



```
</> Code > /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  54.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Seagate Backup Plus ... 2.0 TB     disk3s1
```


----------



## Findor (14 Juin 2020)

Bonjour *jno*

Un message d'erreur s'affiche sur *BootCamp* lors de la création du volume Windows ?


----------



## jno67 (14 Juin 2020)

"Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l'espace y est insuffisant. Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d'espace libre."


----------



## Findor (14 Juin 2020)

Commençons par le commencement : il n'est absolument pas recommandé d'installer Windows sur un disque qui n'a que *128 Go* de capacité.

Voyons ce que dis le Terminal à propos de ton espace libre > passe la commande :

```
df -H
```

qui affiche l'espace utilisé & disponible des disques
Poste le retour.


----------



## jno67 (14 Juin 2020)

```
</> Code > Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    121G    11G    42G    21%  487521 1182354959    0%   /
devfs           196k   196k     0B   100%     671          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    121G    64G    42G    61%  409993 1182432487    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    121G   3.2G    42G     8%       4 1182842476    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
```


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2020)

jno67 a dit:


> "Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l'espace y est insuffisant. Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d'espace libre."


Tu ne peux pas, l'ensemble macOS et tes données pèsent 69 Go, il reste en théorie 52 Go. Donc c'est mission impossible, pour fonctionner correctement il faut laisser à macOS 20/25 Go donnant la possibilité de travailler et d'écrire des données. C'est la douche froide, car je déconseille avec un si petit SSD de faire l'installation de Windows.

De plus, si c'est dans le but de vouloir jouer à des jeux récents, tu abandonnes, tu n'auras pas assez de mémoire, pas assez d'espace disque, ni une puce graphique à la hauteur.


----------



## Findor (14 Juin 2020)

Il te reste *42 Go*. Pas plus. J'en déduit donc que tu ne pourras pas installer Windows sur ce disque contenant "trop de données". Même si tu le vidais > il te resterais très peu de place sur ton volume macOS.


----------

